# brute force 650 SRA only, pictures



## bruteforcerider13 (Jan 19, 2009)

post your brute 650 sra on this thread so we all can see them


----------



## stihl390 (Jun 14, 2010)

Heres one for sale


----------



## stihl390 (Jun 14, 2010)

Asking $5000.00 or best offer


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Not finished yet. This is when I was testing the lift to see if it would work. No front axles where in it at the time. Those are 31's.





























Once I figured that it would all hold up it came completely apart for powder coating and a rebiuld of everything. Front, rear diffs, engine, some wire harness fixes, HIDS, waterproof led strobes, gauges, and green POD lights. Here's some of that process.




























Its close to being finished now. I dont have any pics of it done yet cause I'm waiting to finish every little thing. When it's done completely I'll post them.


----------

